
Revolutionary gel is five times stronger than steel - vinnyglennon
http://edition.cnn.com/2017/06/13/tech/hydrogel-steel-japan/index.html
======
GrumpyNl
To bad it's from CNN, i have to do to much fact checking .

------
thatgerhard
Is it really the gel or the fiber-glass in the gel?

